# NPP at 150mg with GSO?



## SloppyJ (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey dudes. Will NPP hold at 150mg/ml with 2%ba 20%bb and straight grapeseed oil? I don't really want to use EO in the mix. I will get some if that's the only way it will hold but i'd rather use grapeseed oil.

Would I need to increase the BB up to like 25% or something?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 18, 2011)

All of you suck. Guess I'll just find out for myself.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Sloppy, Big D  or anxious1, I'm sure would be able to help you.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 18, 2011)

D said he's never tried it but thinks it will work. I found an old thread from some random place that one dude said it would work at 2/20. I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 18, 2011)

increase your BB to 22% and keep your Ba at 1.5-2% and it will hold brother. 

then once your done, Shoot some down to me! lol


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 18, 2011)

^^^ Here too bro LOL!!!


----------



## yerg (Dec 18, 2011)

I also believe it will hold at 2 20... but never gone over 100mg/ml so cant say from experience..


----------

